# Pandigital Novel Ereader



## R. M. Reed

I got a flier from Bed Bath and Beyond today, and it has a new ereader in it called the Pandigital Novel. It seems to be a color LCD screen. It is tied to the Barnes and Noble ebook store, so I guess they are putting some eggs in a non-Nook basket.

It has 6 hours of non-stop reading time between charges! Woo hoo!


----------



## sem

And it costs?


----------



## Scheherazade

Looks like it was originally $199, but places seem to be selling them for $249 - $259. Also looks backlit.

http://www.zdnet.com/blog/gadgetreviews/pandigital-novel-e-book-reader-available-now-with-higher-price-tag/15310


----------



## The Hooded Claw

And the enablers among us can get busy convincing each other to buy a protective cover....

http://www.amazon.com/BookArmor-Impact-Travel-Pandigital-eReader/dp/B003OSSE08/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1278833817&sr=8-1

I wonder if the Pandigital price has gone down after the price cuts on other ereaders? Not that I'll be rushing out to buy one....


----------



## R. M. Reed

The Bed Bath and Beyond flier has it at $149 after a $20 rebate.


----------



## Kimmieg

I saw this in the flyer yesterday and am interested as well.  I'd like to have the ability to borrow books from my local library.  Does anyone have any experience and/or feedback to offer on this product?

Kim/SC


----------



## Meemo

Kimmieg said:


> I saw this in the flyer yesterday and am interested as well. I'd like to have the ability to borrow books from my local library. Does anyone have any experience and/or feedback to offer on this product?
> 
> Kim/SC


I thought it was interesting at first glance, a poor man's iPad, but someone posted about it on another forum just recently, said basically that his dad had bought the Pandigital and ended up returning it the next day. He found it "awkward and clumsy to operate with a display that was nothing short of awful, not very clear, in fact sorta fuzzy." And heavy.

I'd still like to see a working one in a store.

Fry's does have a deal on the Aluratek's Libre 5" eBook Reader Pro for $99 - but when I went to snag the link I saw that it's now out of stock. I'd seen one in a store yesterday for $150 and was looking for more info when I saw the Fry's deal. Not e-ink, though - e-paper, some kind of special LCD thing from what I can gather. I don't think the one in the store was charged up, I found the power button but it never came on. Does support PDF, TXT, FB2, EPUB, MOBI, PRC and RTF electronic book formats.
http://www.frys.com/product/6049268?site=saDA%20Podod1


----------



## Evenshade

I just purchased a Pandigital Novel tonight and it's charging.  I did purchase it as a "poor man's iPad".    Since I haven't used an iPad I don't have anything to compare it to...although I do have an iTouch.  I thought it would be nice to read in the car at night on weekend trips and I like the photo viewer, access to email, etc.  We'll see. 

BTW, it was $169 at Bed, Bath and Beyond with a $20 rebate.

I'll let you know how it behaves in a few days.

Pam


----------



## Evenshade

So you don't think I'm a Kindle traitor...I do have a K2 and a DX. I love my Kindles. < ggg >

Pam


----------



## gadgetgirl003

Congrats on your new addition. Please post a review of it after you get to spend some more time exploring it's features.


----------



## Evenshade

As promised, I am getting back re: Pandigital Novel.  I am very happy with it.  The ereader is good...with adjustable brightness and several text size options.  Books download easily and quickly from Barnes and Noble.  The internal memory can be upgraded and it will take SD cards up to 32 MB.  Photographs look great on the screen at 800 X 600.  Internet browsing isn't very fast but will do in a pinch.  Email pops right up.  The keypad for typing works well and is quite responsive.  The resistive screen is much easier to use than it appears on some of the Youtube videos.  Overall, I am very pleased with it and I think it's an excellent value for the price.


----------



## Kimmieg

Evenshade,

Glad to see that you like the Pandigital.  I am purchasing one so that I can download books from my local library.  A former student of mine (He's going to be the next Bill Gates.  I'm hoping he remembers his 4th grade teacher when he makes it big.) is going to hack it for me so that I can run additional apps on it.  With the 20% off coupon and $20 rebate, the price is fantastic.

I love my Kindle and have been very pleased with it but am looking forward to utilizing the resources from my library.

Kim/SC


----------



## Trilby

Over the last few days I have heard about this reader on QVC and I saw it at Kohl's yesterday. Never heard of it before. It looks nice and seems to do a lot, but I don't think I'd get much reading done, as I would be playing with all the features instead.


----------



## Meemo

Pandigital has come out with a new e-Ink reader with a touch screen. Still links to B&N for eBooks. Saw it advertised in the Kohl's Sunday flyer today. $150 with a rebate there.
http://blogs.consumerreports.org/electronics/2010/10/pandigital-non-lcd-e-book-reader-ereader-eink-epaper-kindle-nook-sony-reader-lcd-wifi-3g-touch.html

Info on some deals to get it for $100 here:
http://www.naileddeals.com/deals/125036/Heads-New-Ink-Pandigital-eReader-100-tax-get-Kohl-Cash-after-MIR-with-starts


----------



## Iluvmykindle

I saw this device on QVC for $179 (that day) and in Best Buy, for $179. The display in Best Buy was not a working model. I was considering it for my daughter, she "thinks" she wants one. I have seen mixed reviews, so I have not decided yet. I will keep reading reviews, and see if the price drops closer to Christmas. I will check out Bath and Body Works.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

my mom just told me that she bought my dad one for christmas (he's really been avoiding my Kindle b/c he knows that as soon as he sees it, he'll want one). I just want to know the basic stuff (epub, mobi, what?) since mom has already implied that I'm going to be the go to girl for helping dad understand it (since I have a kindle and all ebook readers are the same [insert sarcasam])


----------



## Meemo

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> my mom just told me that she bought my dad one for christmas (he's really been avoiding my Kindle b/c he knows that as soon as he sees it, he'll want one). I just want to know the basic stuff (epub, mobi, what?) since mom has already implied that I'm going to be the go to girl for helping dad understand it (since I have a kindle and all ebook readers are the same [insert sarcasam])


ePub - it's connected to Barnes & Noble for eBooks. Can also handle library books. http://overdriveblogs.com/library/2010/11/11/review-pandigital-novel-is-an-inexpensive-multimedia-device-option/


----------



## Author Eyes

I just heard about the Pandigital today. I work for a regional retail chain, and one of our customers said she bought one there. (I didn't even know we carried it). LOL


----------

